# Alpina B3 Flash for TCU



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

icuc said:


> Awesome. You mean we could do this for all the E9x built after 03/2007? Including F30?


At the moment only E-series N54 AT only


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

cn555ic said:


> At the moment only E-series N54 AT only


You should extend your research into next level where we could flash this for all engines.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

icuc said:


> You should extend your research into next level where we could flash this for all engines.


If Alpina did not make a special edition for the platform being used by that specific engine, then it is not possible...There is no ALpina B3 N55 that was in production.


----------



## chrisk03 (Jun 30, 2010)

Wow, this is very interesting. Looks like you've got this working for the N55 now, as well, per other postings? Ever since I've gotten the BMW PPK V1 the shifts seem more abrupt, especially in DS mode. Would this coding effect that programming in any way that you know of? Is that tach issue fixed? I may just have to make the trip to NY to get this and some other coding done. Thanks!


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

chrisk03 said:


> Wow, this is very interesting. Looks like you've got this working for the N55 now, as well, per other postings? Ever since I've gotten the BMW PPK V1 the shifts seem more abrupt, especially in DS mode. Would this coding effect that programming in any way that you know of? Is that tach issue fixed? I may just have to make the trip to NY to get this and some other coding done. Thanks!


Still working through the glitch with tach...The Alpina B4 flash seems to be working exactly the same as the N54 in terms of smooth, crisp gear change...Only issue like I stated is the tach which hopefully I can get it working...Keep you guys posted..Anyone with N54 AT should not hesitate to get this flash to your car...It makes it so much more refined.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

Update: Looks like N55 is a go as today I got word that 3 N55 from Cali got the flash and everything is working....Go and get yours flashed today!


----------



## Alan L. (Apr 20, 2012)

Awesome find Steve!

Need to find this for the F10 chassis pronto!

Alan


----------



## rparik01 (Jan 7, 2013)

Alan L. said:


> Awesome find Steve!
> 
> Need to find this for the F10 chassis pronto!
> 
> Alan


+1.... Steve, it sounds like I'm coming back to Brooklyn. Hope you can make some time for me when this comes out.


----------



## dknl (Mar 16, 2013)

anyway to go back to stock flash?

Tried it for a week and it's a lil too sluggish when going from a stop for me in D or sport since it climbs the gears way too fast and when you want to just get it going faster, it is in too high a gear at such low rpm that it feels weird....seems stock was peppier in this regard.


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

dknl said:


> anyway to go back to stock flash?
> 
> Tried it for a week and it's a lil too sluggish when going from a stop for me in D or sport since it climbs the gears way too fast and when you want to just get it going faster, it is in too high a gear at such low rpm that it feels weird....seems stock was peppier in this regard.


If you like how D drove before then this flash is definitely not for you. If you like the power output and the jerkiness of the transmission in D mode from before, again this flash is not for you. You will be the 2nd person out of THOUSANDS who have flashed over and want to return to stock. S mode changes gears as far as you press the throttle...If you use to driving conservative I am surprised you dont like it...In S mode the car is an animal and you say it changes gear too quickly would lead me to believe you really dont get on the car all that much and not performance driven like most who flash it over to Alpina tranny software....Yes it can be done as easily as it was flashed over. The person who flashed it for you, or yourself should have recorded the old ZB number...Just do the same steps this time but instead of using 7615835 use your old ZB number....If you dont know it just use 7601492


----------



## dknl (Mar 16, 2013)

cn555ic said:


> If you like how D drove before then this flash is definitely not for you. If you like the power output and the jerkiness of the transmission in D mode from before, again this flash is not for you. You will be the 2nd person out of THOUSANDS who have flashed over and want to return to stock. S mode changes gears as far as you press the throttle...If you use to driving conservative I am surprised you dont like it...In S mode the car is an animal and you say it changes gear too quickly would lead me to believe you really dont get on the car all that much and not performance driven like most who flash it over to Alpina tranny software....Yes it can be done as easily as it was flashed over. The person who flashed it for you, or yourself should have recorded the old ZB number...Just do the same steps this time but instead of using 7615835 use your old ZB number....If you dont know it just use 7601492


THANKS for the info on flashing back to stock :thumbup:

I guess it really depends on how you drive and personal preference for this flash. I have to admit, S or M mode does change gears super quick and is downright way better than stock. I just don't enjoy the D mode on the flash. For me, I usually like to drive in D when just putting around conservatively and for me, this mode is probably used about 60-70% of the time to save gas. At a light change and starting to accelerate, the car is in 4th by 40km/hr already and then when i want to just accelerate a little faster, it feels sluggish and i have to push down on throttle alot more than before to get it going faster to the point that the kickdown engages....before the flash, the car would just accelerate quickly without having to kickdown or anything because it would be in lower gear higher rpms.

Thanks again for info and everything you have already provided to the community!:thumbup:


----------



## MLLL (May 1, 2013)

Does anyone know how to flash this alpina software back to OEM software?
I just want to know for the future  :thumbup:


----------



## icuc (Dec 31, 2011)

Read the post #30


----------



## dknl (Mar 16, 2013)

would be cool if launch control was possible with a flash


----------



## PabloStrong (May 17, 2013)

Hi folks,

i got a problem there.
My Car: E90 335i LCI N54 from 12/2009.

Just before flashing i get an error (see attached files).
I used SPDaten v48.
Everything else works just fine (INPA, Tool32, NCS Expert...)
Coding is still working.

WinKFP Setup seems fine -> I can go through the DIY without a Problem.
After pressing the button for flashing i get the Message "You can Flash 62 more times...".
To that point everything is fine.
3 sec later i get that error.

"SECURITY ACCESS DENIED" <- Sounds a bit weird.
"ECU CONDITIONS NOT CORRECT" <- ?!

I'm wondering because like i said everything else works just fine...

Luckily my Gearbox is still working :thumbup:

Pls help me :dunno:


----------



## PabloStrong (May 17, 2013)

Someone got this problem too in the 7th-series forum.
I'm going to change the configuration of WinKFP for fast baud rate and see what happens.

Edit: Still doesn't work


----------



## PabloStrong (May 17, 2013)

Attached my WinKFP Settings.
Do i have to change API-Tracelevel ect.?


----------



## cn555ic (Mar 1, 2012)

PabloStrong said:


> Attached my WinKFP Settings.
> Do i have to chance API-Tracelevel ect.?


hey pablo...Email me man...I will get it working for you

[email protected]


----------



## PabloStrong (May 17, 2013)

Thx!

email sent


----------



## dl123 (Jun 16, 2013)

Hello, looks like this flash is really worth to do, yet I am one of the unlucky ones whose 335 I is older that 03/7.... I would like to know why this flash will not work for cars older than 03/07. Thank you in advance.


----------



## deliciouscars (Jun 13, 2015)

*Model F10 Alpina flash*

Hey guys I want for my F10 the Alpina flash...

Can u help me please with a instruction?

Thank u so much


----------



## minky27 (Oct 23, 2016)

So I did this Alpina Flash and now my paddle shifters are not working, I have a 2010 335i E92. On the guide it says this happens mostly on N55 engine, can I do the paddle shifter fix even though I have an N54?


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

did you try to recode the TCU with NCS after the flash?
this should bring the paddles back


----------



## minky27 (Oct 23, 2016)

oceandiver86 said:


> did you try to recode the TCU with NCS after the flash?
> this should bring the paddles back


Not yet, I'm about to, but I have a question about it. I updated NCS Expert to the latest SPDATEN files (60.1) using the BMW Coding Tool to automatically update it, now does that update EDIABAS as well?


----------



## oceandiver86 (Jan 25, 2015)

Yes it does, if you selected the folder location right before "updating SP data"


----------



## minky27 (Oct 23, 2016)

oceandiver86 said:


> Yes it does, if you selected the folder location right before "updating SP data"


I did as I followed the guide to the "T". Thanks a lot for your quick response!


----------



## tbed76 (Apr 8, 2018)

work this software in a e39 525d fl automatic gearbox GM A5S390R-WZ ?


----------

